# mit kamera aufnehmen



## Keule (15. April 2003)

hmm, richtiges forum?
gut wenn nicht, kloppt mich in das andere forum

Es geht um meine Sony DCR-PC2E Kamera, ich habe sie mittels der Software DVfree von electronic-design freischalten lassen. (http://www.audio-video-telefon.de/html/dvfree.html) soweit so gut - freigeschaltet habe ich ja, ich möchte nu was von meinem pc auf den camcorder aufnehmen (_klappt das überhaupt?_) hier in der anleitung steht: 


> Ihre Kamera kann jetzt DV Signale über den Firewire (i-link)Anschluss aufnhemen. Bei Digital8 Camcordern können Sie auch über die anlogen Eingänge aufnehmen


 .
Ich habe dann promt die Kamera mittels Firewirekab0rl an den PC verbunden. Wie kann ich jetzt z.B Spiele vom PC auf Band aufnehmen?

Wegen den Anschlüssen; ich habe den Aldi PC (Titanium 8008 MD)

edit:
wenn ich im display (camera) auf "FN" gehe, dann auf "Page2" , dann auf REC CTRL ist da "REC PAUSE" "REC START" und "STOP"


außerdem kann ich noch die cameo 400 dv in meinem pc einbauen
(http://www.audio-video-telefon.de/html/cameo_400_dv.html) klappt das damit?


cu,
keuLe

da ich XP habe, kann ich das programm Lremote nich benutzen, hat wer nen update?


----------



## goela (15. April 2003)

Über die Firewire-Schnittstelle wirst Du wenig bzw. gar keinen Erfolg haben, wenn Du Spiele aufnehmen möchtest.



> Ihre Kamera kann jetzt DV Signale über den Firewire (i-link)Anschluss aufnhemen. Bei Digital8 Camcordern können Sie auch über die anlogen Eingänge aufnehmen


Also brauchst Du eine Grafikkarte mit TV-Out bzw. Video-Out. Diesen kannst Du dann mit der Kamera verbinden und aufnehmen.


----------



## Keule (15. April 2003)

hmm hat die  Radeon (Typ 9600TX) TVbzw.VIDEO out?


----------



## Gi.Joe (15. April 2003)

Müsste, sie hat nämlich Video- *In* !

Vielleicht solltest du dir den Fleyer, das Prospekt genauer durchlesen, ansonsten kaufts du die Katze im Sack.


----------

